# I am not sure



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am not sure about this now I have to take the rocks out , burn the Aptasia out,then put them back, then If I miss some take the rocks out again, burn some more. I thought this was easy as freshwater. How many times do I have rescape do I have to take it down everytime I see Aptasia.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try lemon juice in a syringe first. 

Or let them grow to mammoth proportions like Alex did when he first started selling Frags.  

For some reason aiptasia never survives in my tank... I've put it in on a rock before, waited for it to sprout up, but never saw it again...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried peppermint shrimp, worked wonders for me!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would but my tanks not cycled yet


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

50seven said:


> Try lemon juice in a syringe first.
> 
> Or let them grow to mammoth proportions like Alex did when he first started selling Frags.
> 
> ...


 Thanks they are so small I can barley see them I am going to wait till they are a little bigger


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Try lemon juice in a syringe first.
> 
> For some reason aiptasia never survives in my tank... I've put it in on a rock before, waited for it to sprout up, but never saw it again...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


North Pickering - what do you want? it is cold there even for aiptasia 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks they are so small I can barley see them I am going to wait till they are a little bigger


Found a big one under a rock scared the crap out of me . I could send it to you lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> North Pickering - what do you want? it is cold there even for aiptasia


In my tank, not my garden you smarta$$, lolz 



pat3612 said:


> Found a big one under a rock scared the crap out of me . I could send it to you lol


Alex had one that was 1 1/2" tall with a ray the size of a toonie...


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Wasn't there some magical device on the market recently that electrocuted the little suckers??

I haven't had the pleaseure of Aptasia yet and hope I never do.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

poobar said:


> Wasn't there some magical device on the market recently that electrocuted the little suckers??
> 
> I haven't had the pleaseure of Aptasia yet and hope I never do.


You take an old extention cord and strip the plug off of the one end, and put one bare wire into the water on each side of the tank, and plug in the cord. You can actually watch them wither before your eyes.

Ohh, and read the disclaimer on the power cord first...



Yay! 1000th post!!! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

when in doubt, use laser.

pew pew!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

50seven said:


> You take an old extention cord and strip the plug off of the one end, and put one bare wire into the water on each side of the tank, and plug in the cord. You can actually watch them wither before your eyes.
> 
> Ohh, and read the disclaimer on the power cord first...
> 
> ...


 Ok Ill try that


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Ok Ill try that


Ok, just make sure you have your camera handy because we need more good educational videos like that on YouTube.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*acid*

i saw them at big als in scarb using some type of acid in a syringe i will ask 
the next time i am there what they actually are using i think i heard them say they got it from a pharmacy from someone they knew not quite sure 
willlook into it 
cheers 
tom


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I have heard red sea x is good


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought a peppermint shrimp. Problem solved.


----------

